# What's your best seasoned flour recipe for chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2019)

what's your best seasoned flour recipe for fried Chicken?  Here's mine:

I'm going to name this one - Goodweed's Bull Dog Chicken
Preheat the oven to 375' F.
In a bowl, combine the following with a wire whisk.
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. powdered ginger
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/4 tsp. rubbed sage
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. tumeric
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1 dash Chinese 5-spice powder
1/8 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. granulated onion powder
In a seperate bowl, make an egg-wash from 1 large egg whisked with 1/4 cup water.

Preheat 2 inches of oil in a frying pan until fragrant.  Turn heat to medium flame.

Skin the chicken thighs and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place in hot oil.  Don't crown the pan.  Fry on each side for 2 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

On the lighter side:
Recipe Number 2:  Name this one for me, but not until after you've tried it.  So good!
Preheat oven to 375' F.
Again, whisk the following ingredients into a bowl:
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup uncooked farina (cream of wheat)
1 1/2 tsp. Kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp granulated garlic
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1/8 tsp. ground cumin
Egg-wash
Follow the same cooking technique as in recipe number 1.


Ok.  So while the first recipe is a delicate delight, the second is a celebration for your taste buds.  Neither is your grandma's fried chicken.  This is pure goodweed stuff.  I hate to sound so full of myself, but after these two successes, I really can't help myself.  You guys and gals gotta try 'em.  If you don't, you'll be cheating yourselves.  You can tell your family that you created them if you want.  I don't care.   Can I have some more?  Oh, wait.  I just made two pieces.  Oh, and the second recipe is made to go with some great sides, like sweet or mashed potatoes, and a good salad to help resuscitate your taste buds.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2019)

So far, the best coating for fried chicken we've found was the North Carolina Dipped Chicken that was done on an episode of Cook's Country.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 19, 2019)

I generally use all the seasonings on the chicken, not in the flour. Don't know if that's right or wrong, but highly seasoned coating doesn't do it for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 19, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I generally use all the seasonings on the chicken, not in the flour. Don't know if that's right or wrong, but highly seasoned coating doesn't do it for me.


I've found the same thing. I rarely make fried chicken anymore, but when I did, I used my mom's recipe: 1 cup flour, 1 tsp each salt, poultry seasoning and paprika, and 1/2 tsp black pepper.


----------



## Markf (Jun 20, 2019)

I usually soak my chicken in buttermilk with the spices in it. Flour is kept simple, salt, pepper, bit of garlic powder. I also make a mix of flour, some cornstarch, and a pick of baking powder. Makes for a very light, crunchy coating.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2019)

Markf said:


> I usually soak my chicken in buttermilk with the spices in it. Flour is kept simple, salt, pepper, bit of garlic powder. I also make a mix of flour, some cornstarch, and a pick of baking powder. Makes for a very light, crunchy coating.



Depending on the ratios offlour to cornstarch, and baking powder, your have a basic tempra batter.  And yes, it does come our very light and crispy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Funzone (Mar 22, 2021)

I have seen a youtube video suggesting the use of Marion Kay seasoning. Has anyone here tried it? I was looking to purchase one online however I'm not fully convinced of the guy's claims.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2021)

What are his claims?

People have different tastes, so we can't keep whether you would like it.


----------



## Funzone (Mar 23, 2021)

He says almost in the vicinity of that KFC taste, but probably a spice or two missing.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 23, 2021)

Marion Kay was the original spice company to make the blend for the restaurants. This is supposedly very close to the same blend, slightly altered for legal reasons. There's also an Irish company that sells Grace's perfect chicken blend that's supposed to be the original recipe. When they opened kfc in ireland and the uk it was a very different franchising agreement, you could sell KFC at your private restaurant.  Owners kept using the same recipe even when they were no longer associated with KFC, things seemed a lot less locked down over there.





GotGarlic said:


> What are his claims?
> 
> People have different tastes, so we can't keep whether you would like it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 23, 2021)

The recipe I posted is also close to KFC Original, but different enough to make it my own.

I wonder where you can get the Marry Kay.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 24, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I wonder where you can get the Marry Kay.


They sell it at house parties, like Tupperware, Pampered Chef, Amway, and similar pyramid schemes.

_Mama's hooked on Mary Kay, brother's hooked on Mary Jane, Daddy's hooked on Mary two doors down ~ Kacey Musgraves_


----------



## bakechef (Mar 24, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> They sell it at house parties, like Tupperware, Pampered Chef, Amway, and similar pyramid schemes.
> 
> _Mama's hooked on Mary Kay, brother's hooked on Mary Jane, Daddy's hooked on Mary two doors down ~ Kacey Musgraves_



LOL, this is Marion Kay spice company, not the makeup pyramid scheme as far as I know!
https://marionkay.com/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2021)

I start with a complete pancake mix and add salt, black pepper, Bell's poultry seasoning, onion powder, and cayenne pepper.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Not to be a smart alec, but my two favorite Fried Chicken Mixs
are purchased 



#1 for me comes from Hawaii



#2 I found just acoupla years ago.

Both operate the same, moisten your Chicken, dredge and 
deep fry to GBD, golden brown and delicious!!! 



Japanese-style Fried Chicken is usually served as bite-sized nuggets.
It's a Soy Sauce based flavor profile.



Zippy's Fried Chicken is Bone-in/Skin on Thighs,
it tastes pretty much like any other Southern-Style Fried Chicken,
but it's Zippy's = HOME!!!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 26, 2021)

My goodness, K-girl.

I have to look for these. Not sure a Missouri store would carry these. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> My goodness, K-girl.
> 
> *I have to look for these*. Not sure a Missouri store would carry these.
> 
> Ross



Well, the Zippy's mix is only from Zippy's and I see now that you can order this online.  

https://shop.zippys.com/products/zippys-chicken-fry-mix

When I purchased mine it was only available in store, in Honolulu.  In the past, they did not ship anything.

Now, the Kara'age mix is available in some stores, but Amazon has it online:

https://www.amazon.com/Kikkoman-Flour-Fried-Chicken-6-Ounce/dp/B0055AS48K

Both are very good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2021)

Oh, and a _BIG MAHALO_, thanks *Ross* for mentioning the Zippy's mix.
I did not know that they now SHIP that product!
I've been rationing my stash of the two packages of mix since we weren't able to get back "home" since 2019.

Now, if I could only get the frozen Zippy's Chili, we'd be set, but I can get that when ever we go to Las Vegas or California, so ... we did just go up to Vegas to visit with one of our friends who recently moved there from Honolulu and of course the first place he took us to was the International Market in Summerlin  I got my fix!!!! 

Zippy's has in the works to open in/on "The Ninth Island" of Las Vegas soon! (Hawaii folks LOVE to gamble and make pilgrimages to Las Vegas so regularly that it's referred to as an "appendage" of Hawaii )


----------



## Termy (Jul 11, 2021)

Not sure if I can comment here because I do not spice the flour. I spice the chicken first. In fact I stab it all over ad get it wet, then season it, and then put on the flour. 

Spice it with what some may ask if they haven't fpud it yet;

1-garlic powder
1-onion powder
1-thyme
1-celery seed
1-white pepper
½-dill seed, slightly "impressed" by mortar n pestle
½-cayene pepper, ground

Salt and pepper to taste. 

T


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 11, 2021)

Termy said:


> Not sure if I can comment here because I do not spice the flour. I spice the chicken first. In fact I stab it all over ad get it wet, then season it, and then put on the flour.
> 
> Spice it with what some may ask if they haven't fpud it yet;
> 
> ...



You need to include the measurement types,  Are you specifying volume measurements, as in tsp., tbsp., cups, etc., or weights, i.e. ounces, grams, pounds, etc.

I assume you are using tsp, as your measurements.  But for all I know, you could be using ratios, i.e. 1 part this, to1 part that.  You need to be more clear.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Jul 11, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You need to include the measurement types,  Are you specifying volume measurements, as in tsp., tbsp., cups, etc., or weights, i.e. ounces, grams, pounds, etc.
> 
> I assume you are using tsp, as your measurements.  But for all I know, you could be using ratios, i.e. 1 part this, to1 part that.  You need to be more clear.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



+1. I was thinking same.


----------



## summer57 (Jul 11, 2021)

I looked at that, and then realized the measurements didn't really matter, in terms of tsp, tbsp, gram, etc.


It's simple ratios, one part of all those spices, then half parts of the others.  It works well if you're making a lot of chicken, or just a little, and want to save extra for next time.


Much easier than trying to figure out 3 times 1/8 of a tsp etc.  When working with imperial measurents like spoons, ratios make sense, at least to me,


----------



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2021)

summer57 said:


> I looked at that, and then realized the measurements didn't really matter, in terms of tsp, tbsp, gram, etc.
> 
> 
> It's simple ratios, one part of all those spices, then half parts of the others.  It works well if you're making a lot of chicken, or just a little, and want to save extra for next time.
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinking. Well, I am assuming that it's ratios by volume. I doubt it makes much difference with these particular ingredients, whether it's by volume or by weight.


----------



## Termy (Jul 14, 2021)

"You need to include the measurement types"

Actually no. Use whatever, it can be tsps. which makes enough for a meal and then some. If tbls. it makes about 3 times as much. If you are doing a big party or have a restaurant those could be ½ cups, full cups, or whatever. If you are a cook somewhere you probably want a big batch. 

I only mixed them because there are so many it is hard to get the right amount of each when using them separately. 

T


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2021)

Termy said:


> "You need to include the measurement types"
> 
> Actually no. Use whatever, it can be tsps. which makes enough for a meal and then some. If tbls. it makes about 3 times as much. If you are doing a big party or have a restaurant those could be ½ cups, full cups, or whatever. If you are a cook somewhere you probably want a big batch.
> 
> ...



So, the ratios are by volume, not by weight.


----------

